# Looking for land



## noodles2555 (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm just looking for somewhere to do a lttle rabbit hunting in southeast Michigan

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jimmyo17 (Jun 7, 2011)

Southeast michigan? Maybe a little more specific like counties


----------



## noodles2555 (Dec 14, 2011)

Monroe county

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Have you tried point mouillee?

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## noodles2555 (Dec 14, 2011)

No I thaught that was all pretty much wetland for duck and goose

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Nope. Some decent areas out there.


----------

